# Umbau U-Brake zu V Brake, Cantisockel



## Deleted 91771 (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe sehr günstig ein recht fittes BMX von einem Freund bekommen, allerdings ist das Bike mit einer sehr unzuverlässigen U-Brake ausgestattet. Ich wollte gerne V-Brakes o.A. einbauen, doch ich habe ja nicht die Ösen für die PINs, wo die Federn der V-Brakes einhaken. Gibt es da Adapter oder eine gänzlich andere Lösung? Und benötigt Magura diese besagten Ösen? Sorry, habe echt keinen Plan ..

glg Micha


----------



## B-Ston3D (25. Mai 2007)

maguras brauchen keine ösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2007)

Du kannst keine V-Brakes auf U-Brake sockel montieren. schau dir mal die bremsen an und die Position der Beläge zu den Sockeln. => geht nicht.
Zusätzlich haben die U-Sockel einen größern Durchmesser.

Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit eine HS33 ranzubasteln.


----------



## Deleted 91771 (26. Mai 2007)

Hmm mal sehen. Momentan ist eine Tektro U-Brake montiert, die aber kaum verzögert .. und da ich mit dem Bike durch die Stadt auf arbeit fahre, sollte sie gut stoppen. Was ist empfehlenswert als Alternative zur Magura? Gibt ja 5000 U-Brakes .. lg Micha


----------



## Bampedi (26. Mai 2007)

> Gibt ja 5000 U-Brakes ..



exakt

da wir aber dagegen sind dass irgendwelche firmen aus nichts unendlich viel geld machen wirst du dir eine hombre holen, vernünftige beläge und lernen, die bremse richtig einzustellen.

und fertig.


----------



## Deleted 91771 (26. Mai 2007)

ich teile diese Meinung auch, danke für den Tip!

Micha


----------



## F_A_F_A (29. August 2011)

Also es ist schon möglich eine V-Brake oder der gleichen auf BMX Sockel zu schrauben. 
Ich hab es hinbekommen auf mein Specialized p.24 24" BMX (vorher mit U-Brake) eine Magura HS-33 zu schrauben allerdings hat das jede menge Arbeit, professionelle Maschinen und Materialien wie Carbon und hochfestes Aluminium erfordert. Ein kleines Minus wäre dann noch die Optik die mit zwei Klemmungen an den Sitzstreben ein wenig beeinträchtigt wird, aber es funktioniert!!!  Ich bin aber zur zeit damit beschäftigt eine schönere und bessere Lösung zu finden.  

Für weitere Fragen oder wenn ich dir auch eine Magura ans BMX schrauben soll medle dich einfach 
fg Fabi


----------



## RISE (29. August 2011)

Da das Thema mittlerweile vier Jahre alt ist, vermute ich mal, dass sich das Thema ohnehin erledigt hat.


----------



## general-easy (29. August 2011)

Grabschändung


----------

